# Where did everything go?



## midnight barbecue (Apr 4, 2009)

My post count is back to zero (can't even find any of my posts doing a search for exact words),   I thought maybe I've been blacklisted but I can still sign in...

I got the 5-day e-course from Jeff last spring but never bought any merchandise... do I need to be a paying customer to stay current?  Do I have to post every so often?

Another odd thing, I signed up way before May of 2008, even had quite a few posts before that time but that's what shows as my Join date.  I think I asked about that last year but never got an answer.  Of course now the thread can't be found.

Oh, and before anyone asks, no I've never had a different user ID.

Edit: I retracted the question about the site shutting down, found a thread about a server change so I'll assume that's why I have a text only page.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 4, 2009)

not sure but  someone will be along that does


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 4, 2009)

Had several forum crash related issues, with a migration to a different server, losing months of information, having a lot restored, a lot of man hours and expenses but it's all back up and running and improvements are happening every day!  The best part is.. it's here and it's running!  We all lost posts and counts and blocks and stars and bells and whistles, but those are minor and quickly forgotten when we can celebrate the community spirit around a good smoke!  Glad to see you again and don't hesitate to ask for any thing, we're all glad to help!


----------



## midnight barbecue (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the answer Pops.  
I subscribe to a snowplowing forum, also using the Jelsoft platform and the same thing happened over there.  Lost all my posts & count.  And then there's my motorcycling forum, also using Jelsoft, where _my _posts are O.K. but have seen others lose their counts.  I figured maybe it was software related.

I was looking for some old answers I received when I noticed my threads & posts were gone.  Too bad we lost much useful information.


----------

